
For the U.S. and China, it’s not a trade war anymore – it’s something worse - onetimemanytime
https://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-us-china-trade-stalemate-20190531-story.html
======
euroclydon
The graph I found most interesting was:

 _Instead, a member of the Chinese Politburo harangued them for almost an
hour, describing the U.S.-China relationship as a “clash of civilizations” and
boasting that China’s government-controlled system was far superior to the
“Mediterranean culture” of the West, with its internal divisions and
aggressive foreign policy._

Specifically the "Mediterranean culture", which I assume refers to the Romans,
and their careening from one leadership extreme to another, civil wars,
warmongering, alternating between competence/incompetence and
morality/corruption, etc.

------
simonblack
The 'Thucydides Trap' strikes again.

Things are going to get very much worse before they start to get better.(If
they ever do get better, that is.)

Several years ago, I calculated that Spring-Summer 2020 was the latest date
that the US could initiate and hope to prevail in a Big War against China.

At that time I had no idea how the US would manage to bring that about. Things
seemed so friendly back then. Over the last year or so, I am finding more and
more that I was almost prescient about the time-line.

------
ycombonator
Basically they won’t commit to forced technology transfers and IP protections
and finally there is a president who holds them accountable.

